# Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE. Randy Orton jumps in.



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

Wow. Doesn't Shahid Khan do business with Saudi Arabia and thus the Saudi Royal Family? What happens if the Saudi business is more profitable than the pro-rasslin' business and Shahid Khan is forced to choose by Crown Prince Bone Saw.

AEW is 0-2 when bringing up Saudi Arabia it seems. And this one could hurt a lot worse.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

Kinda hypocritical of him, no? Doesn't his family do deals with people in Saudi?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



Boldgerg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196575691191521282
> What the fuck is going on? Why did Punk tag him in the first place?


Because he's going to talk shit about Khan and AEW on Backstage. 

Watch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

One tweet from Morey being critical of Chinese Government costs the NBA billions.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

Looks to me like he’s ripping on all the wrestlers who were bitching (who apparently were never actually in danger), not on Saudi Arabia.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

I think a lot of you missed the point of the tweet.

He's not mocking Saudi Arabia, it's the opposite actually.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

I actually edited my post cos I originally posted that it sounded like he was mocking the wrestlers even though it wasn't their fault they got stranded in Saudi but I edited it cos I wondered if I misunderstood his tweet. Now it seems I understood it right after all? :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

Punk is just trying to get everyone talking. That is all. Obviously it is working. Doesn't mean that he will actually say anything about AEW on Backstage.

Sometimes "we" as wrestling fans are too easy to get baited by these things.

Khan though does need to be careful with what he says now that all eyes are on him for running AEW.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

He didn't really shit on Saudi, more like the Company for just leaving them high and dry.

If you replace Saudi Arabia with anywhere else in the world, that message comes across pretty clearly. BUT, people just have a negative connotation attached to Saudi Arabia, so anything you say automatically makes you think "Saudi is shit".


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



Southerner said:


> Punk is just trying to get everyone talking. That is all. Obviously it is working. Doesn't mean that he will actually say anything about AEW on Backstage.
> 
> Sometimes "we" as wrestling fans are too easy to get baited by these things.


Which is exactly why they call us marks. :lol


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

I don't mind the shit talking going back and forth.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*










:mj4


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



ripcitydisciple said:


> Because he's going to talk shit about Khan and AEW on Backstage.
> 
> Watch.


He can't, the majority of people would see right through that shit and label him as a WWE shill. If he wants to kill the ideology of what "CM PUNK" is, he'll do that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> He can't, the majority of people would see right through that shit and label him as a WWE shill.* If he wants to kill the ideology of what "CM PUNK" is, he'll do that.*


If he really cared about that he will not do a show about the WWE.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



rbl85 said:


> If he really cared about that he will not do a show about the WWE.


Yeah, but he still needs to remain somewhat impartial, to at least keep the illusion alive. If he just starts bashing AEW, and praising shit like the Lana/Rusev angle, or Lesnar burying the entire roster, it's obvious he's a shill.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> He can't, the majority of people would see right through that shit and label him as a WWE shill. *If he wants to kill the ideology of what "CM PUNK" is, he'll do that.*


That ship sailed when he took money to cover a company that fucked his asshole into oblivion.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196587466280431616


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

I don't know if it's a good strategy from Orton when we know all the things that Vince and the WWE has done.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196587466280431616


He was cleared of these allegations, and I don't know if we want to get deep into this territory given all the shady stuff Vince and Co. have done.

Bringing up the Ashley Massaro case would bury the entire company if we really want to get into this.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*

The amount of fans that get angry about three people slagging each other off on twitter is hilarious. It's all done to boost the numbers.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Based khan. :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

His new user handle is more shocking to me.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> He can't, the majority of people would see right through that shit and label him as a WWE shill. If he wants to kill the ideology of what "CM PUNK" is, he'll do that.


He already did that by clowning himself in MMA, looking like a flatfooted fool.

5 years away from wrestling, 40 now? He's a ghost of what he was, unless he put in maximum effort. And from his MMA, you can clearly see that maximum effort isn't exactly his thing.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196594864537780225
This is going to run for a while :laugh:


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196449610518138880


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



Mox Girl said:


> Kinda hypocritical of him, no? Doesn't his family do deals with people in Saudi?


It's kinda annoying when people take this angle. EVERYONE DOES BUSINESS IN THE MIDDLE EAST. BAR NONE.



Whoanma said:


>


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196601527005143040
Fucking hell :laugh: Tony swinging haymakers.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony don't talk a lot but when he does…..he take no prisoners XD


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Yeah Orton is the last guy who should be talking about anybody.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

lol damn.

Khan should really stop though. He doesn't want to alienate any other potential wrestlers.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

TKO out of nowhere!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Doesn't this just make CM punk look like a cheap tool? How does someone that never talks all of the sudden make a childish remark expect to come out on top of this.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Nothing wrong with the any of it. Punk was clearly being an ass and poking the bear cause that's what WWE does, they are the bully of the wrestling world that needs it teeth knocked out. 

Then Orton throws that old article up and that's irrelevant trying to question somebody elses moral fiber when Orton is clearly one of the biggest assholes around and has done multiple things to prove that.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony is like a young ric flair he loves wrestling and loves shitting on stupid people


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Orton getting owned by Tony. I demand a Twitter on a Pole match at WM. Nothing Tony said was out of order, Orton did use AEW to get himself a better deal and he did say the N word. Also a article that was proven false isn't a good way to start. Also he's working with a company who's owner has a few dodgy things in his closet.


----------



## KennyOmegaa (Sep 25, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



Bubbly said:


> lol damn.
> 
> Khan should really stop though. He doesn't want to alienate any other potential wrestlers.




Nah if anything this will get them to like him more. A boss not taking himself seriously all the time sounds like a great work environment to me. Besides Randy went after his family. Dick move


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



Bubbly said:


> lol damn.
> 
> Khan should really stop though. He doesn't want to alienate any other potential wrestlers.


Tbh the type of wrestlers who would wanna work for AEW would probably side with Tony on this twitter exchange.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony doesn't look good here. The boss in a shit talking contest isn't really a good luck. Pointing out Orton said n*gga was funny though.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> *Tony doesn't look good here. The boss in a shit talking contest isn't really a good luck*. Pointing out Orton said n*gga was funny though.


Depend on the person but for me he looked great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

This is not a good look for the president of a major company.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> Tony doesn't look good here. The boss in a shit talking contest isn't really a good luck. Pointing out Orton said n*gga was funny though.


When you get personal with family, stuff like that goes out the window. Tony comes out smelling like roses compared to Orton, who looks like a ass.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



rbl85 said:


> Depend on the person but for me he looked great.


Not Tony's fault, but Dana White kind of killed the "I keep it real" boss for me. Him going back and forth stirring up shit isn't necessary.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Orton didnt even say it in s racist way... thats the dumbest shit here 

Tony took the bait. Damn.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



Lheurch said:


> This is not a good look for the president of a major company.


What someone shitting on his father, with a false article. I thought it was a classy response.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



looper007 said:


> When you get personal with family, stuff like that goes out the window. Tony comes out smelling like roses compared to Orton, who looks like a ass.


His father does business with Saudi Arabia and has skeletons just like everyone else that has that type of bread. You don't get to talk shit or crack jokes, then get offended when it's flipped back on you


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Orton of all people. Tony is right to call him out for his footsie with AEW in order to get a better WWE deal. I mean that's all fair in business, but to then attack the owner of AEW who wasn't involved, to get wholly personal over what? Does Randy care that much about King Salman and his bonesaw murderous son? More than likely just their blood and oil money.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is a course my personal opinion but look at WWE for example the heads running the show are completely Bland to this kind of stuff. I think people that run companies should stand out to all the idiots and nonsense.

We've been pushing back this generation of bed wetting social justice warrior false nonsense and losers taking cheap shots


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



Lheurch said:


> This is not a good look for the president of a major company.


Well is not the "president" XD


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



looper007 said:


> What someone shitting on his father, with a false article. I thought it was a classy response.


I meant the initial one to Punk. If someone posted something about my father I would have responded too so I do not blame him for that one.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony should be charged with murder, holy fuck.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



AEW_19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196449610518138880


:lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

lol bunch of Karen's on this thread.


----------



## Knoxflag (Oct 5, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Even if Tony is only protecting his name here, i think the fact that he is capable of doing this just shows that he's willing to protect his wrestlers which i think it's a good look


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> Tony doesn't look good here. The boss in a shit talking contest isn't really a good luck. Pointing out Orton said n*gga was funny though.


Who’s going to be the adult in the room here?

You know what happens in a pissing contest? It doesn’t smell very good and everybody gets wet.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



Saintpat said:


> Who’s going to be the adult in the room here?
> 
> 
> 
> You know what happens in a pissing contest? It doesn’t smell very good and everybody gets wet.


Exactly the CEO should really be above of shit like this.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony Khan scared? Really not a good look


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> Exactly the CEO should really be above of shit like this.


Who do you think he should have had done his bidding?


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Cody already talked shit so hes not an option.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



Brodus Clay said:


> lol bunch of Karen's on this thread.


A bunch of what?


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Really randy? talking about scandals on twitter, the home of the mentally insane and the "everything offends me" people of all places? You got a lot of scandals brother, you don't want those twitter loonies to dig 'em up for ya :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Well go ahead, Tony. Stand your ground.


With everything he has on his jacket, Orton needs to learn how to sit there and eat his food. If not for his sake, especially WWE's. Too many skeletons in their closet to try & call others out for theirs.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

People take the social media stuff way too serious. Who gives a shit... unless you are Seth Rollins *cough*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



MaryChristine said:


> Who do you think he should have had done his bidding?


I'd say CEO he should ignore it. But if bidding must be done let Jericho handle it. Or MJF


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



ripcitydisciple said:


> Because he's going to talk shit about Khan and AEW on Backstage.
> 
> Watch.


Might make subtle jabs, but to mention AEW in name would do more to benefit AEW than WWE in the long run.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> He can't, the majority of people would see right through that shit and label him as a WWE shill. *If he wants to kill the ideology of what "CM PUNK" is, he'll do that.*


I once considered myself CM Punk's biggest fan and I 100% agree with this statement.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

I love Tony

He has that genius, quiet nerd rage

He most likely has comebacks for days - written in the same notebook he fantasy booked Dynamite in


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

If Orton hadn't already signed his contract extension, I would just assume this is to build for Orton coming to AEW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



AEW_19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196601527005143040
> Fucking hell :laugh: Tony swinging haymakers.


RKO TKO'ed by Khan. :lmao


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



Blaze said:


> If Orton hadn't already signed his contract extension, I would just assume this is to build for Orton coming to AEW.


Im NO... no one would ever use that N word shit as an angle... no one but VINCENT KENNEDY MCMAHON


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony Kahn is badass. AEW really is the rebel promotion and it is freaking badass.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> I'd say CEO he should ignore it. But if bidding must be done let Jericho handle it. Or MJF


Um. no. Keep the wrestlers out of it. I think Arn shouldve handled it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



MaryChristine said:


> Um. no. Keep the wrestlers out of it. I think Arn shouldve handled it.


Does Arn have a Twitter?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



MaryChristine said:


> Im NO... no one would ever use that N word shit as an angle... no one but VINCENT KENNEDY MCMAHON


I don't mean what happened on Twitch. I just meant him and Orton taking jabs at each other.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

This whole thing is quite genius actually

He’s basically daring them to speak about AEW on Fox. Punk might find out the limits of his rope quite quick.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Does Arn have a Twitter?


Id make him one just to talk shit then delete it directly after.... like a fucking boss.



Blaze said:


> I don't mean what happened on Twitch. I just meant him and Orton taking jabs at each other.


Yeah well they wouldnt bring up the n word shit.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Yea Punk might try to be edgy / himself in the first episode then he'll get a hot breath down his neck from Fox and Vince saying to praise / sell the product with little (but some) resistance and he was only invited in for ratings considering Backstage has been doing awful.

Punk may try, but ultimately, WWE is on Fox and Fox wants WWE to do good. So no matter what he's going to have to praise the bullshit that is WWE. He'll get subtle shots in towards some things he doesn't like but otherwise the show is fantastic!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



MaryChristine said:


> Id make him one just to talk shit then delete it directly after.... like a fucking boss.


:lmao Arn out of nowhere to talk shit and disappear lol. Maybe throw some shots at Cowboy Bob lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Punk is simply gonna work the fans just like he always does. It's funny that they tried to sell his appearance so hard on the last episode of Smackdown. Sure his appearance after so long got people talking but it was so underwhelming for me.

I doubt Punk is going to ruffle feathers at this point, even if he's a FOX employee. If he ends up being that corporate shill that he gets paid for to do it, he'll do it for sure. He's a businessman first, maybe entertainer second...pro wrestler is the least of what he is now since he's no longer doing it anymore and he's just paid to talk about it because he's a subject matter expert now as per FOX.

As for Tony, I do think as CEO he needs to avoid this mudslinging with other people who are not on his level. Then again, I don't know why he got tagged in the first place, he seemed to be having fun messing around though and this is his cool way of handling it. Makes me wonder, how it's like to work for them. I guess CM Punk just wants the attention or he probably was ordered to poke someone and so that they'll have something to talk about on their WWE Backstage show. :lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



MaryChristine said:


> Yeah well they wouldnt bring up the n word shit.


Well if he hadn't resigned, some of the tweet would be different anyhow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

But I wanna be tagged too :sadbecky


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> :lmao Arn out of nowhere to talk shit and disappear lol. Maybe throw some shots at Cowboy Bob lol


Dude... how bad ass would that have been
ROFL Cowboy Bob.. hahaha... talk about a missed opportunity. Im so sad now.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



AEW_19 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196601527005143040
> Fucking hell :laugh: Tony swinging haymakers.


Haha. G'wan Tony.

Is it in WWE wrestlers contracts to come across as fools on social media? It seemingly happens everyday.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



Southerner said:


> Punk is just trying to get everyone talking. That is all. Obviously it is working. Doesn't mean that he will actually say anything about AEW on Backstage.
> 
> Sometimes "we" as wrestling fans are too easy to get baited by these things.
> 
> Khan though does need to be careful with what he says now that all eyes are on him for running AEW.


I would sort of argue the opposite. He made a splash for one day. Now nobody gives a shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



.christopher. said:


> Haha. G'wan Tony.
> 
> Is it in WWE wrestlers contracts to come across as fools on social media? It seemingly happens everyday.


I think its just elitism because they think WWE is the big boys, when they have been a stagnant company for over a decade, while smaller companies have risen and are getting more love from actual wrestling fans


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

People still watch RAW and SD... thats lunacy.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Well first of all I think this is just good fun..well Punk and Khan's part at least.

Now with that said Tony was right to respond when his dad was brought up. You bring up family the gloves are off no matter what. I don't care if I'm the President of the United States. I'ma clap back because that's a line you don't cross. Keep my family out of your fucking mouth. PERIOD.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Idgaf if someone talks about my family. My family is the bomb. I dont give a damn what any one thinks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Well first of all I think this is just good fun..well Punk and Khan's part at least.
> 
> Now with that said Tony was right to respond when his dad was brought up. You bring up family the gloves are off no matter what. I don't care if I'm the President of the United States. I'ma clap back because that's a line you don't cross. Keep my family out of your fucking mouth. PERIOD.


This spin that Orton went after his family makes no sense though. Fact is Shahid is the funder of AEW, Orton was taking a shot at the business practices of AEW owners.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> This spin that Orton went after his family makes no sense though. Fact is Shahid is the funder of AEW, Orton was taking a shot at the business practices of AEW owners.


Practices that involve his family and apparently aren't even true.

So Like I said..Don't bring up family.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Practices that involve his family and apparently aren't even true.
> 
> 
> 
> So Like I said..Don't bring up family.


But his family actually got investigated and his family actually does business with Saudi. His family actually has skeletons just like any billionaire business family. Shahid is apart of AEW is he not allowed to be criticized because he's Tony's daddy?


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Whats wrong with doing business with saudi?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> But his family actually got investigated and his family actually does business with Saudi. His family actually has skeletons just like any billionaire business family. Shahid is apart of AEW is he not allowed to be criticized because he's Tony's daddy?


Of course he can be criticised

As much as he can be clapped back

TK put Randy down, and its a fine thing


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> But his family actually got investigated and his family actually does business with Saudi. His family actually has skeletons just like any billionaire business family. Shahid is apart of AEW is he not allowed to be criticized because he's Tony's daddy?


It doesn't matter what business they do and who they do business with. YOU DO NOT BRING FAMILY UP WHEN YOU ARE COMING AT SOMEONE PERIOD. That's the point you're not getting. If he wanted to point that out he could've kept it to Tony and only Tony but he didn't. He didn't need to drag his father into it because 1. That's a line you don't cross and 2. HE WAS NOT APART OF THE CONVERSATION.

And as been said...Orton is the last person to be talking shit anyways.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Of course he can be criticised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a fair stance. But the idea that "his father was attacked" is horse shit. His father is apart of AEW's business



The Raw Smackdown said:


> It doesn't matter what business they do and who they do business with. YOU DO NOT BRING FAMILY UP WHEN YOU ARE COMING AT SOMEONE PERIOD. That's the point you're not getting. If he wanted to point that out he could've kept it to Tony and only Tony but he didn't. He didn't need to drag his father into it because 1. That's a line you don't cross and 2. HE WAS NOT APART OF THE CONVERSATION.
> 
> 
> 
> And as been said...Orton is the last person to be talking shit anyways.


Cut the bull shit Shahid isn't off limits when he's AEW's biggest backer. It's not like Orton was talking about Shahid's personal life. He was pointing out the simple fact AEW has unsavory business ties just like anybody else. Tony pointing out Orton is a fuck up is fine, but the fact AEW has ties to shady shit isn't off limits.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Wtf is doing business with the saudis shady?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



MaryChristine said:


> Whats wrong with doing business with saudi?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



> Cut the bull shit Shahid isn't off limits when he's AEW's biggest backer. It's not like Orton was talking about Shahid's personal life. He was pointing out the simple fact AEW has unsavory business ties just like anybody else. Tony pointing out Orton is a fuck up is fine, *but the fact AEW has ties to shady shit isn't off limits.*


I never said it wasn't and furthermore I never said he was attacked. I said he was brought up. Big difference. 

And also. Just because he's apart of AEW does not mean it's okay to bring him up in things that have nothing to do with him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Cut the bull shit Shahid isn't off limits when he's AEW's biggest backer. It's not like Orton was talking about Shahid's personal life. He was pointing out the simple fact AEW has unsavory business ties just like anybody else. Tony pointing out Orton is a fuck up is fine, *but the fact AEW has ties to shady shit isn't off limits.*


I never said it wasn't and furthermore I never said he was attacked. I said he was brought up. Big difference. 

And also. Just because he's apart of AEW does not mean it's okay to bring him up in things that have nothing to do with him.[/QUOTE]Cut it out you're trying to play this game like somehow it's uncalled for to point out that AEW has ties to shitty business ties just like WWE. Is it Orton's fault Tony's father has shitty business things attached to his name just like Vince? Again you can't start joking about one companies shitty business ties and doings, then whine when somebody goes "hey aren't y'all attached to some fucked up shit to".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Meh.... Shad most likely doesn’t give two fucks

He’s got that ‘no fucks given’ money

In fact, he’s most likely applauding all of this - anything to hurt the backer of the XFL


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



MontyCora said:


>


Answer ME!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Meh.... Shad most likely doesn’t give two fucks
> 
> He’s got that ‘no fucks given’ money
> 
> In fact, he’s most likely applauding all of this - anything to hurt the backer of the XFL


You're probably right honestly. But to me I believe that when you get into a little spat with someone you don't bring up family regardless of who they are and what they do. Because it has nothing to do with them. And they're not there to defend themselves. Keep it to who you are addressing. That's all I'm saying. That's my point.

Apparently that's too hard for some people to get tho.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Orton taking cheap shots at Tony Khan’s dad after using them for a better contract, shows me all I need to know about him.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Orton just got buried. Good for Tony for defending himself.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

TBH I didn't expect Orton of all people to defend WWE, looked so fucking weak, now hes in the Becky's Girlfriend, Cucksev tier.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

:maury

Tony is a savage guy. Good for him. 

Why would Punk mention Tony, that seems silly. And Orton of all people should keep his mouth shut. Again I repeat the question - why would AEW even need this asshole? Dropped their names only for leverage, was talking some stupid shit on social media, the guy is toxic. Enjoy staying irrelevant in WWE for the next 5 years.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RBrooks said:


> :maury
> 
> Tony is a savage guy. Good for him.
> 
> Why would Punk mention Tony, that seems silly. And Orton of all people should keep his mouth shut. Again I repeat the question - why would AEW even need this asshole? Dropped their names only for leverage, was talking some stupid shit on social media, the guy is toxic. Enjoy staying irrelevant in WWE for the next 5 years.


We all know that Randy Orton isn't a good promo, and he hasn't had a good singles match in OVER 4 YEARS. He puts out ** matches more freqently than anyone.

I do think he would be rejuvenated in AEW, but the cost of him wouldn't have even been worth it. I'd rather dig up more MJFs and Darby Allins for a fraction of the cost than hire Orton.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Yea Khan bodied the hell out of Orton but how is Khans father's business dealings not fair game in regards to what was being talked about?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RBrooks said:


> :maury
> 
> Tony is a savage guy. Good for him.
> 
> Why would Punk mention Tony, that seems silly. And Orton of all people should keep his mouth shut. Again I repeat the question - why would AEW even need this asshole? Dropped their names only for leverage, was talking some stupid shit on social media, the guy is toxic. Enjoy staying irrelevant in WWE for the next 5 years.


Unmotivated Orton its a waste of time, now every 2 years he gets motivated for a couple of weeks and in that time hes over as fuck, people may theorized he would become motivated all the time on AEW... dunno, but he seems happy chilling on WWE.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punk is a diclhead for tagging Khan, khan should have ignored him. However if someone posts lies about my dad, I am coming for their fucking throat so good on him for the orton stuff.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



MaryChristine said:


> Answer ME!


www.google.com


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Welp, Orton won't be able to use that "I'm going to AEW" card on Vince anymore. No more raises for you.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Punk liked Tony’s response to him so seems like there’s no bad blood. 

Let the conspiracies continue. (Sarcasm, of course)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> We all know that Randy Orton isn't a good promo, and he hasn't had a good singles match in OVER 4 YEARS. He puts out ** matches more freqently than anyone.
> 
> I do think he would be rejuvenated in AEW, but the cost of him wouldn't have even been worth it. I'd rather dig up more MJFs and Darby Allins for a fraction of the cost than hire Orton.


Yep, I'd rather see who else they got there. Orton does nothing for me, nor for the business. And his attitude is just the worst, it seems. 



Brodus Clay said:


> Unmotivated Orton its a waste of time, now every 2 years he gets motivated for a couple of weeks and in that time hes over as fuck, people may theorized he would become motivated all the time on AEW... dunno, but he seems happy chilling on WWE.


All he does is he pulls 1 good promo and a couple good/great matches in some years and everyone loses their minds, like he would be like this all the time in AEW. And now he's desperately reaching for Cena on social media, because he knows he probably not even gonna be at Wrestlemania. You've signed that contract, man, and now you're gonna pay for it, so enjoy your money and and don't ever cry on Twitter.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



MaryChristine said:


> Orton didnt even say it in s racist way... thats the dumbest shit here
> 
> Tony took the bait. Damn.


What the hell?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony is such a smark lol. Wrestlers better remember that before they tangle with him. Not that smarks are to be feared in general but they're probably familiar with every little shitty thing any wrestler has ever done.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

*Randy Orton
‏
Verified account

@RandyOrton
5m
5 minutes ago


More
Replying to @TonyKhan @CMPunk and 2 others 
Jacksonville Dixie:

Why else would I tag you? If I wanted to talk business, I’d call your father. 


21 replies 
22 retweets 
88 likes 

Reply
21 *

lol

Charlotte also responded. 

edit. Seems I somehow botched a simple copy and paste...


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Randy Orton is a certifiable cunt. 

In other news the grass is green and the sky is blue.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Damn, Orton got destroyed. :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Orton's response was weak as hell, he's gotta take the L on this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

So Orton ignored the majority of the tweet and made a TNA joke? Funny how he dodged the rest of the tweet like people should dodge shaking his hands :heston


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196682786406457345


:heston 

Pathetic. Go Randy, bury yourself some more.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



Death Rider said:


> So Orton ignored the majority of the tweet and made a TNA joke? Funny how he dodged the rest of the tweet like people should dodge shaking his hands :heston


Yup, that's like some Seth Rollins shit.

"I lost the argument, but let me hit you with some shit like I have more money than you to deflect".

Embarrassing.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RBrooks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196682786406457345
> 
> 
> :heston
> ...


Weak also he kinda ruined his other response, if Khan dad so scummy why he would want to do business with him?, also the dad jokes doesn't work when you are a third generation wrestler.

Maybe a guy like Cena, Punk or Batista could put it, they are self made men.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony Khan is nothing more than a wrestling fan who has a rich daddy, $8.4 billion dollars. I wish my dad was that rich so I can own or manage my promotion....At least the kardashian are self made.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony got baited. Just being honest.

This whole thing is stupid for everyone involved. Orton definitely has no room to talk about anyone's moral compass at all whatsoever and that shitty reply back to Khan tells you he had nothing left. "Jacksonville Dixie"? Did the writers tell you to throw that one in? Love how Orton didn't address *that* word he said on Twitch, too. :mj

Also, Punk is clearly bothered his return to WWE wasn't nearly as explosive or internet-breaking as he or the company thought it would be. He won't have the balls to address the Saudi situation, ACH/Jordan Myles, the freefall of ratings and how AEW has beaten NXT every Wednesday. Bet your money he won't do anything near of the sort.

That said, Tony Khan is a public figure for the number two wrestling promotion in the world and is their President. He should know better in how to handle himself on a social media setting. He came off as "gotten to" and allowed wrestlers to bait him for a response (as big as they were). The best method would have been for Khan to have ignored the tweets and let Punk look foolish going into tomorrow. Now everyone is going to look at him as a "mark who wants to be apart of the boys". It's dumb since 85-90% of wrestlers in pro wrestling are essentially marks in their own way anyways but it won't shed off that assumed image of Tony Khan.

Everyone just looked dumb.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I love Tony. Great boss I bet. But the ones that attacked him just burned their bridge with AEW


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Khan shouldn't even bother to reply but he came out like a boss, not gonna lie.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

In a way, WWE Backstage should probably not even mention this whole thing should they risk to give AEW more recognition going forward.

That said, going by the tweets alone, Tony murked Orton and Punk here. And Orton's response was weak as fuck. A Dixie Carter joke in 2019?

Boy... :kobelol


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Good for Tony. He's only saying what most of us are probably thinking? Hell, If I was in that position I'd fire back with that too. Great stuff! I love it when people start ripping the piss out of stuff like that. Even better is Randy's piss poor attempt at a comeback. Shame really, as ol' Randall usually brings his A-game to Twitter.

Long may stuff like this continue, its hilarious and entertaining. Hook it to my veins.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Tony Khan is starting to feel the pressure, folks.


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

I really hope we get a Seth Rollins run in.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



ripcitydisciple said:


> Because he's going to talk shit about Khan and AEW on Backstage.
> 
> Watch.


I havent been following the CM Punk stuff as much as most because quite frankly I dont care. So Im not totally sure if Punk is workoling under WWE or Fox but either way, all of this mentioning of AEW on their programing and whatnot just shows how far that pathetic company has fallen.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> We all know that Randy Orton isn't a good promo, and he hasn't had a good singles match in OVER 4 YEARS. He puts out ** matches more freqently than anyone.
> 
> I do think he would be rejuvenated in AEW, but the cost of him wouldn't have even been worth it. I'd rather dig up more MJFs and Darby Allins for a fraction of the cost than hire Orton.


more MJFs and Moxley Not Darby Allins
No more geek There's enough. Darby Just geek 
Hardcode Hype Anything They eat anything.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

When I saw that exchange on Twitter, I thought Punk & Khan were kind of riffing on the same thing, the way mates do when discussing something. I didn't see any disagreement between the two.

Let's not forget that Punk has been in talks with Khan & AEW recently, and he's only turned them down because they want him on the road, wrestling regularly, and Punk is 100% against that. It seems to me like they have a bit of a rapport going, and so Punk tagged him in the first post meaning, "Hey Tony, I'm going to be ripping WWE apart on the show this week - Tune in!" ... and Khan just responded in a similar tone.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

James Hurley said:


> I really hope we get a Seth Rollins run in.


He’d find a way to babyface Tony Mark somehow.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Randy had the better comebacks but the Greater Power is the hot thing still so he wins by default.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Tony needs to be careful he doesn’t evolve into Dixie Carter 2.0. if he is going to succumb to these twitter wars. Pick your battles is all I mean to say. Entertaining though.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Randy reply was so shitty lmao. Take that L.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> But his family actually got investigated and his family actually does business with Saudi. His family actually has skeletons just like any billionaire business family. Shahid is apart of AEW is he not allowed to be criticized because he's Tony's daddy?


This was debunked last year, but you aren't one for details.



Lheurch said:


> This is not a good look for the president of a major company.


Why? If you don't defend your own family you are spineless.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Maybe he should try concentrating on beating the shit shows Raw and Smackdown in ratings... instead of getting triggered on social media.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



ellthom said:


> Maybe he should try concentrating on beating the shit shows Raw and Smackdown in ratings... instead of getting triggered on social media.


They're already beating their nº1 competition. What are you talking about.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



James Hurley said:


> I really hope we get a Seth Rollins run in.


Seth is that dork who tries to be the white knight hero but utterly fails. The guy has a 5 inch dick and hands like a sissy. Beta at its finest.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



V-Trigger said:


> They're already beating their nº1 competition. What are you talking about.


Until AEW beats Raw and Smackdown there's no discussion, beating NxT isn't an achievement. I love NXT and I love AEW too but AEW need to stop aiming so low when Raw and Smackdown are still the biggest wrestling shows right now. Hard reality, it sucks I know. I hate it too, but there it is.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Hopefully Tony's dad isn't on twitter and decides it's time to cut off his son's bank account, really salty post from Tony, not saying WWE haven't been guilty of it in the past, but someone needs to break the cycle.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

I like Tony and can't stand Boreton or WWE, but the boss isn't supposed to lower himself like this. Brooks and Boreton are beneath him. Doesn't inspire confidence.

That said, I really can't stand Boreton. His wooden persona is one of the reasons I quit wrestling. We were expected to go from Austin/Rock to their successors; JBL and Randy Boreton. What a step down. And Phil Brooks' skinny fat moanalogues made me stay away -- it looked like they brought some garbage man/bartender in and put him on TV with a mic.

AEW pulled me back in.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



ellthom said:


> Until AEW beats Raw and Smackdown there's no discussion, beating NxT isn't an achievement. I love NXT and I love AEW too but AEW need to stop aiming so low when Raw and Smackdown are still the biggest wrestling shows right now. Hard reality, it sucks I know. I hate it too, but there it is.


But the goal of AEW is not to be beat RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

I'm Sure that Punk, Tony and Orton are all watching this social media shit storm and having a good laugh.

Welcome to 2019.

Go with it and have fun!

Don't get butthurt!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Punk is a spy for AEW.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



ellthom said:


> Until AEW beats Raw and Smackdown there's no discussion, beating NxT isn't an achievement. I love NXT and I love AEW too but AEW need to stop aiming so low when Raw and Smackdown are still the biggest wrestling shows right now. Hard reality, it sucks I know. I hate it too, but there it is.


Don't do this 'moving the goalposts' routine. By beating NXT each week, they've done more than what anyone would've expected half a year ago with the alleged quality of NXT & their vast financial advantage. And still with the amount of exposure the brand gets through RAW & Smackdown with the Survivor Series nonsense. If beating RAW & SD was their aim, they'd be on Mondays. It's a company not a year old going onto their 7th(?) weekly show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The funny thing is, their goal was never to beat NXT. They just want to be an alternative and I appreciate that. 

Its WWE who were arrogant about it and then they got showed up.


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



optikk sucks said:


> Punk is a spy for AEW.


This is the subject for Russo's next podcast.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ellthom said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > They're already beating their nº1 competition. What are you talking about.
> ...


It is a brand new company. If you are expecting it to beat wwe you need to lower your expectations to realistic levels. Anyone expecting them to be competing with the main roster shows ratings wise in the US are insane.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Just seen Orton's reply, good god. Orton got completely owned. Life moves on.
Once some facts were presented he couldn't come back with anything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Desecrated said:


> ellthom said:
> 
> 
> > Until AEW beats Raw and Smackdown there's no discussion, beating NxT isn't an achievement. I love NXT and I love AEW too but AEW need to stop aiming so low when Raw and Smackdown are still the biggest wrestling shows right now. Hard reality, it sucks I know. I hate it too, but there it is.
> ...


The WWE machine sent main roster guys to NXT to try and drive ratings. They came close, but they still lost by 9,000 viewers. I mean, they brought big guns, and it wasn’t enough. Like Jericho stated, what’s next?, they sending Roman or Seth to NXT to drive ratings?

Raw bottomed out last week to 1.3 million viewers. This during a time when NXT is showing strong, and they’re doing the “wild” and “unpredictable” story telling of the Takeover stuff with Survivor Series going on. 

The WWE fanbase can pretend that isn’t a concern, but they’d be lying. What happens when main roster guys are no longer used in NXT storylines? What happens when Raw/Smackdown don’t have the Survivor Series takeover stuff going on? 



As for the topic at hand, Tony Kahn needs to stay off Twitter. Focus on your product and putting out the best show you can. Don’t lay in the mud and play with the swine. It’s a bad look.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Orton got destroyed :lol :lol

Let's not forget Punk doesn't work for WWE. He works for Fox.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



optikk sucks said:


> The funny thing is, their goal was never to beat NXT. They just want to be an alternative and I appreciate that.
> 
> Its WWE who were arrogant about it and then they got showed up.


Their goal is absolutely to beat their competition. They're not going to come out and say that because they'd look like fools when they don't. But it's insane to think they aren't playing for the biggest slice of pie they can get. 



Desecrated said:


> Don't do this 'moving the goalposts' routine. By beating NXT each week, they've done more than what anyone would've expected half a year ago with the alleged quality of NXT & their vast financial advantage. And still with the amount of exposure the brand gets through RAW & Smackdown with the Survivor Series nonsense. If beating RAW & SD was their aim, they'd be on Mondays. It's a company not a year old going onto their 7th(?) weekly show.


WWE really haven't gone that hard hammering NXT. Yeah, they're getting airtime on Raw and SmackDown, but how many weeks has it been? If people want to do the whole "give it time!" bullshit, then you've got to go the same way for WWE.

And a lot of people expected them to do really well against WWE because the product is so shitty. Right now, it's an arm's reach between AEW and WWE's third most popular show. 



Death Rider said:


> It is a brand new company. If you are expecting it to beat wwe you need to lower your expectations to realistic levels. Anyone expecting them to be competing with the main roster shows ratings wise in the US are insane.


Why? You constantly say this, but no one ever gives a reason as to why. They just say it and expect it to be true. 



bdon said:


> The WWE machine sent main roster guys to NXT to try and drive ratings. They came close, but they still lost by 9,000 viewers. I mean, they brought big guns, and it wasn’t enough. Like Jericho stated, what’s next?, they sending Roman or Seth to NXT to drive ratings?
> 
> Raw bottomed out last week to 1.3 million viewers. This during a time when NXT is showing strong, and they’re doing the “wild” and “unpredictable” story telling of the Takeover stuff with Survivor Series going on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're trying so hard. AJ Styles one week and Bayley the next. They've really gone out of bounds with this thing. 



rbl85 said:


> But the goal of AEW is not to be beat RAW or Smackdown.


Yes it is. Stop lying to yourself. 



greasykid1 said:


> When I saw that exchange on Twitter, I thought Punk & Khan were kind of riffing on the same thing, the way mates do when discussing something. I didn't see any disagreement between the two.
> 
> Let's not forget that Punk has been in talks with Khan & AEW recently, and he's only turned them down because they want him on the road, wrestling regularly, and Punk is 100% against that. It seems to me like they have a bit of a rapport going, and so Punk tagged him in the first post meaning, "Hey Tony, I'm going to be ripping WWE apart on the show this week - Tune in!" ... and Khan just responded in a similar tone.


Citation needed. I'm pretty sure Tony Khan would pay CM Punk a whole bunch of money to just show up on AEW TV ala Bret Hart and Tully Blanchard. 



Awareness said:


> Randy had the better comebacks but the Greater Power is the hot thing still so he wins by default.


Bingo.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha people bashing Tony for sticking up for his boys. That’s the sign of a boss who has their employees back. Vince leaving on a jet and leaving behind the talent is a bad look. I think Tony looks awesome here


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Ha ha people bashing Tony for sticking up for his boys. That’s the sign of a boss who has their employees back. Vince leaving on a jet and leaving behind the talent is a bad look. I think Tony looks awesome here


Arn shouldve done it


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



The Wood said:


> Yes it is. Stop lying to yourself.


No it's not.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If you don’t think they were trying with AJ walking out, maybe HHH begging for viewers on Wednesday was enough proof for you. 

Or are you waiting for them to start forcing Roman vs Seth for the NXT title before admitting they’re pulling more and more desperate moves to try and slow AEW.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

The Wood is just so biased, it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Doing business with Saudi Arabia is one thing, overtly shilling propaganda for the Royal Family is a whole other thing. 

Tony should come back with "I run AEW, my father never heard of you".


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

James Hurley said:


> optikk sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Punk is a spy for AEW.
> ...


:lol


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



The Wood said:


> Citation needed. I'm pretty sure Tony Khan would pay CM Punk a whole bunch of money to just show up on AEW TV ala Bret Hart and Tully Blanchard.


Citation? For a widely known and discussed fact?

Try www.google.com
Or basically, literally any new source or Punk's own twitter feed.

:eyeroll


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Bunch of nerds on this thread....


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is. Stop lying to yourself.
> ...


Yes, it is. The goal of any business is to make as much money as comfortably possible. If Pepsi told you that they didn’t want to sell as much cola as Coke, would you believe them? 



rbl85 said:


> The Wood is just so biased, it's not even funny anymore.


Yep, label me biased. You literally have people in here echoing the most vacuous and inane PR statements like there is truth to them. 



greasykid1 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Citation needed. I'm pretty sure Tony Khan would pay CM Punk a whole bunch of money to just show up on AEW TV ala Bret Hart and Tully Blanchard.
> ...


I would like a link to CM Punk saying he would have signed with AEW if it weren’t for them wanting him on the road. I have never heard such a thing being reported or even discussed outside trolls who are upset he signed with FOX instead of AEW, so they’ve made up a bunch of excuses for it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Surprised people got upset by something I said as a cheeky jab.... Oh well.



rbl85 said:


> But the goal of AEW is not to be beat RAW or Smackdown.


This is true, and more's the pity 



Desecrated said:


> Don't do this 'moving the goalposts' routine. By beating NXT each week, they've done more than what anyone would've expected half a year ago with the alleged quality of NXT & their vast financial advantage. And still with the amount of exposure the brand gets through RAW & Smackdown with the Survivor Series nonsense. If beating RAW & SD was their aim, they'd be on Mondays. It's a company not a year old going onto their 7th(?) weekly show.


To be honest they were not aiming to contend with anyone that's what was initially wanted, they wanted to be their own unique thing, it was WWE who parked their car next door. But that hasn't stopped AEW from continuing to take pot shots at Raw and Smackdown.



Death Rider said:


> It is a brand new company. If you are expecting it to beat wwe you need to lower your expectations to realistic levels. Anyone expecting them to be competing with the main roster shows ratings wise in the US are insane.


Oh trust me I expect it to take time, but until then we gotta admit AEW isn't the biggest wrestling company 'yet'. Although if WWE gets any more shitier I hope to see that time be sooner than later. Unfortunately unlike me some people will still watch and still attend shows. AEW got a good audience but it;s far from perfect as the fanboys seem, to claim it is.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Beating RAW or SD is a dream but not a goal (for the moment). Maybe in a few years the goal is going to be having more viewers than RAW or SD but now there are far more important things that AEW needs to achieve.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



rbl85 said:


> Beating RAW or SD is a dream but not a goal (for the moment). Maybe in a few years the goal is going to be having more viewers than RAW or SD but now there are far more important things that AEW needs to achieve.


Like beating NXT. But RAW and SD suck so bad... its completely acheivable. I cant even believe there are people who still watch that shit.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



The Wood said:


> I would like a link to CM Punk saying he would have signed with AEW if it weren’t for them wanting him on the road. I have never heard such a thing being reported or even discussed outside trolls who are upset he signed with FOX instead of AEW, so they’ve made up a bunch of excuses for it.


Well, let me make your day. Cos I'm discussing it right now, and I'm much happier with Punk back on the WWE side of the fence, even if it is just as an analyst employed by Fox to talk about WWE.

And you need to be seen as "right", so OK I'll state that CM Punk has not literally said, on camera that he turned down an AEW contract due to travel.

But he has said on many platforms, in many ways, over the last 5 years that he does not want to get back into the ring. He does not want to be away from his wife and his home for extended periods. He has also made it public knowledge that AEW offered him a contract, and he turned it down.

Maybe these things are totally unrelated.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



The Wood said:


> Yes, it is. The goal of any business is to make as much money as comfortably possible. If Pepsi told you that they didn’t want to sell as much cola as Coke, would you believe them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because that is fake news. This sub has a ton of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



V-Trigger said:


> This was debunked last year, but you aren't one for details.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? If you don't defend your own family you are spineless.


Shahid Kahn is attached to dubious things just like any billionaire. Also when you Google "Shahid Kahn corruption debunked" nothing actually pops up debunking it. At least not on the first mobile page lol.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



virus21 said:


> A bunch of what?


God i fucking hate that old ass meme. thanks for calling it out.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



jroc72191 said:


> God i fucking hate that old ass meme. thanks for calling it out.


I wasn't. I was indeed asking what it meant.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



greasykid1 said:


> When I saw that exchange on Twitter, I thought Punk & Khan were kind of riffing on the same thing, the way mates do when discussing something. I didn't see any disagreement between the two.
> 
> Let's not forget that Punk has been in talks with Khan & AEW recently, and he's only turned them down because they want him on the road, wrestling regularly, and Punk is 100% against that. It seems to me like they have a bit of a rapport going, and so Punk tagged him in the first post meaning, "Hey Tony, I'm going to be ripping WWE apart on the show this week - Tune in!" ... and Khan just responded in a similar tone.


Pretty sure you’re right because CM Punk liked the tweet.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



RapShepard said:


> Shahid Kahn is attached to dubious things just like any billionaire. Also when you Google "Shahid Kahn corruption debunked" nothing actually pops up debunking it. At least not on the first mobile page lol.


It was also Stupid for Tony to bring up Saudi Arabia when his dad Has business there, and in China

Most Billionaires are mostly likely shitheads anyway


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



Adam Cool said:


> It was also Stupid for Tony to bring up Saudi Arabia when his dad Has business there, and in China
> 
> 
> 
> Most Billionaires are mostly likely shitheads anyway


I wouldn't even say most are shit heads, as I try not to relate business to personal morals. But yeah it's just a weird shot to take. A real pot meet kettle situation lol.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> He can't, the majority of people would see right through that shit and label him as a WWE shill. If he wants to kill the ideology of what "CM PUNK" is, he'll do that.


If anything, it's the popular opinion right now to shit on WWE, and talk about how great AEW is. Not sure he's one for circlejerks.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

on an unrelated note, shahid khan is balling https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10247563/fulham-fc-shahid-khan-superyacht-thames/ 

:banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to Punk/rips WWE*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wow. Doesn't Shahid Khan do business with Saudi Arabia and thus the Saudi Royal Family? What happens if the Saudi business is more profitable than the pro-rasslin' business and Shahid Khan is forced to choose by Crown Prince Bone Saw.
> 
> AEW is 0-2 when bringing up Saudi Arabia it seems. And this one could hurt a lot worse.


You missed the point of his tweet.

Punk is saying no one is safe while tagging Tony. Tony is laughing at Punk claimnig no one is safe, because its laughable, just like how the wrestlers were acting like they were not safe on the plane in SA when they were safe.

Heis mocking WWE not SA.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> Beating RAW or SD is a dream but not a goal (for the moment). Maybe in a few years the goal is going to be having more viewers than RAW or SD but now there are far more important things that AEW needs to achieve.


Businesses don’t have dreams. They gave goals. 



greasykid1 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a link to CM Punk saying he would have signed with AEW if it weren’t for them wanting him on the road. I have never heard such a thing being reported or even discussed outside trolls who are upset he signed with FOX instead of AEW, so they’ve made up a bunch of excuses for it.
> ...


Oh, so you made it up? 

AEW runs one show a week and about four PPVs a year. He wouldn’t have to be away from his wife or “on the road” should he sign with AEW. Hell, they’ve run Chicago four times this year. 

He couldn’t have turned down an AEW contract because he doesn’t philosophically believe in what they’re doing? The guy who cut the promo saying “Vince McMahon is a millionaire that should be a billionaire” might just have strong opinions about a company that takes one step forward and two steps back constantly? It HAS to be because AEW decided he’s the only guy on Planet Earth they are going to crack the whip on, right? 



bradatar said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is. The goal of any business is to make as much money as comfortably possible. If Pepsi told you that they didn’t want to sell as much cola as Coke, would you believe them?
> ...


Absolutely! Like 500k viewers being “great.” AEW fans just make up whatever narrative they want. 



RapShepard said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > This was debunked last year, but you aren't one for details.
> ...


He’s a billionaire that has surely stepped on many people and made lots of shady deals. He’s just a babyface because he funds AEW. 



Seth Grimes said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> > He can't, the majority of people would see right through that shit and label him as a WWE shill. If he wants to kill the ideology of what "CM PUNK" is, he'll do that.
> ...


This is why he said “change the culture.”


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

Jacksonville Dixie playing promoter with his allowance from Daddy. If the shoe fits.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*

God damn, Randy. Now all the unfunny cringe masters are going to run "Jacksonville Dixie" to the ground as their gotcha (not like a 2019 Dixie joke was funny anyways but, still).

:mj


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Adam Cool said:


> It was also Stupid for Tony to bring up Saudi Arabia when his dad Has business there, and in China
> 
> Most Billionaires are mostly likely shitheads anyway


Khan's business has nothing to do with aew. 
There's a difference.



RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't even say most are shit heads, as I try not to relate business to personal morals. But yeah it's just a weird shot to take. A real pot meet kettle situation lol.


You don't understand a point with a subject.
That's a response to hypocritical wrestlers.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Doing business in Saudi Arabia is different than being a propaganda mouthpiece like WWE is. Go back and watch the first show in SA, Cena was cutting a promo in the middle of the ring how great and progressive Saudi Arabia is, they had slick commercials touting it's virtues throughout the show, the announcers were kissing KSA ass non-stop.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

bradatar said:


> It's because that is fake news. This sub has a ton of it.


Punk also lying



utvolzac said:


> Jacksonville Dixie playing promoter with his allowance from Daddy. If the shoe fits.


Vince McMahon didn't tap into his own father's dough From a 
joke Dixie It's not good for 2019


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Tony Khan responds to CM Punk/rips WWE*



utvolzac said:


> Jacksonville Dixie playing promoter with his allowance from Daddy. If the shoe fits.


Hoes mad. Check how Vince started his company.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Tony Khan may not be Jacksonville Dixie......but he sure as hell puts his foot in his mouth just as much.

I gotta say.....WWE has been winning me over lately. 

What a bad look for AEW here. Bush league stuff


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Randy Orton is boring. Tony Khan, who's some skinny, nerdy-looking dude, TKO'd him out of Twitter. Orton stock just went down to 0 for me.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> Tony Khan may not be Jacksonville Dixie......but he sure as hell puts his foot in his mouth just as much.
> 
> I gotta say.....*WWE has been winning me over lately. *
> 
> What a bad look blfor AEW here. Bush league stuff


LMFAO. You lose automatically. How did you survive your mother's abortion?


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Orton ended Khan calling him Jacksonville Dixie :lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Whysoserious? said:


> Orton ended Khan calling him Jacksonville Dixie :lol


Nah that was just a boring/typical weak response. No wonder Tony Khan ignored him after that.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Nah that was just a boring/typical weak response. No wonder Tony Khan ignored him after that.


It was because at that point He realized he took the bait


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kingfrass44 said:


> Khan's business has nothing to do with aew.
> 
> There's a difference.
> 
> ...


Tony's father got the money to support AEW because of his other business ventures. If those business ventures are dubious yes that has to do with AEW. 

Let's keep it a buck the Kahn's and McMahon's both have skeletons in their closet. The only difference is Tony Kahn has hardcore cred right now because he's going against Vince. So hardcore fans are going to give his family a pass.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Upstart474 said:


> Tony Khan is nothing more than a wrestling fan who has a rich daddy, $8.4 billion dollars. I wish my dad was that rich so I can own or manage my promotion....At least the kardashian are self made.


We've all got to start from somewhere. Vince didn't start a promotion from scratch either and as for the Kardashians they're nowhere near self made.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

What kind of respectable business owner gets in twitter fights with Randy Orton of all people? Tony Khan should take the Punk Twitter advice and just sign off.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

OwenSES said:


> What kind of respectable business owner gets in twitter fights with Randy Orton of all people? Tony Khan should take the Punk Twitter advice and just sign off.


Punk stop talking about aew in programs wwe


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

kingfrass44 said:


> Punk stop talking about aew in programs wwe


Can't wait to see Vince Mcmahon tweet Kenny Omega!!! Oh wait...


----------



## Justin Edible (Nov 17, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196587466280431616


Orton absolutely destroyed him there. Khan really proved what an unprofessional boss he is by reaching out to Punk in such a snarky way. Things like this really make AEW look worse


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

They cant help themselves can they, just like tna did they are making the same mistake of keep mentioning wwe's name/business. Leave it a fucking alone and just do you aew/Khan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Justin Edible said:


> Orton absolutely destroyed him there. Khan really proved what an unprofessional boss he is by reaching out to Punk in such a snarky way. Things like this really make AEW look worse


Joined Nov 2019

You must be a totally new wrestling fan that just discovered this forum

Welcome!


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

the_flock said:


> We've all got to start from somewhere. Vince didn't start a promotion from scratch either and as for the Kardashians they're nowhere near self made.


Vince learned from his father and made the WWE promotion the biggest and most recognized on the planet, while Tony Khan used his dad's money to start a promotion. Tony is a fan who used his dad's money to start the promotion. I am not saying Tony is not of to a good start but there is a major difference Vince and Tony. WWE is at a different level than AEW as far as brand recognition.


----------



## Violent By Design (Feb 8, 2011)

Upstart474 said:


> Vince learned from his father and made the WWE promotion the biggest and most recognized on the planet, while Tony Khan used his dad's money to start a promotion. Tony is a fan who used his dad's money to start the promotion. I am not saying Tony is not of to a good start but there is a major difference Vince and Tony. WWE is at a different level than AEW as far as brand recognition.


Wasn't WWE already the biggest and most recognizable promotion on the planet before Vince inherited it?


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Upstart474 said:


> Vince learned from his father and made the WWE promotion the biggest and most recognized on the planet, while Tony Khan used his dad's money to start a promotion. Tony is a fan who used his dad's money to start the promotion. I am not saying Tony is not of to a good start but there is a major difference Vince and Tony. WWE is at a different level than AEW as far as brand recognition.


It was bigger profits Before Vince


----------



## Yoshimitsu (Nov 22, 2019)

Violent By Design said:


> Upstart474 said:
> 
> 
> > Vince learned from his father and made the WWE promotion the biggest and most recognized on the planet, while Tony Khan used his dad's money to start a promotion. Tony is a fan who used his dad's money to start the promotion. I am not saying Tony is not of to a good start but there is a major difference Vince and Tony. WWE is at a different level than AEW as far as brand recognition.
> ...


No it wasn't. AWA was plus it still was the territory system, the NWA ruled, that's why most are mad at Vince Jr. cuz he killed the territory system.
Actually every relevant name who has accomplished at least 1% in wrestling busted his ass and worked hard. McMahon, Bischoff, Gagne, Heyman, Crockett, Sullivan, Cornette, Russo, Dusty, Corgan, Triple H, Mantel, all the other bookers were pro wrestlers and paid their dues.
Khan and Dixie Carter were the only one who became relevant thanks to daddy's money although Khan makes Dixie look like a man with big balls.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

kingfrass44 said:


> It was bigger profits Before Vince


It was probably because Vince had to eat profits in order to grow.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Vince and Linda's first foray into business was to buy a shitty, warehouse like arena on Cape Cod and the independent hockey team that came with it. He did this to prove to his father that he was a good businessman.

It was an idiotic move that was destined to fail.

He somehow made a profit anyway.


----------

